# Samsung to launch second dual-format blue-laser disc player in 4Q 2007



## HellasVagabond (Jul 11, 2007)

Samsung a world leader in Audio , Video devices announced earlier this week in a conference held in Germany the projected release of its Duo HD (high-definition) BD-UP5000 Player.
The BD-UP 5000 supports both HD DVD and BD and comes second to the LG Electronics BH100 only when it comes to the release time.
The device will be initially introduced in the European market at a price of about 400 euro (US$545) in the fourth quarter of 2007.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## jocksteeluk (Jul 11, 2007)

> consumers are more likely to choose either a HD DVD player or a BD player than a dual-format model, the sources analyzed.



consumers are more likely to choose the best value format and a dual format one would be the best value, who ever the sources are the need to re-examine their information.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 11, 2007)

jocksteeluk said:


> consumers are more likely to choose the best value format and a dual format one would be the best value, who ever the sources are the need to re-examine their information.



i agree. consumers dont care about some lame format war. these dual players are the best solution and nice big screw you to the corporations who think they can take advantage of us.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 11, 2007)

wow, that is cool. Id like to get one of these new players, but really, I dont see myself spending the bucks on a bd or hd dvd movie.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jul 11, 2007)

Im waiting for the Sharp Blue Ray Player...Its gonna be cheap and awesome


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 12, 2007)

Only US$545, that's really cheap IMO for a Dual Format Player. LG's Combo Player is $1100, and doesn't have all of the features of HD-DVD/Blu-Ray.  This is really cheap, and something I'd get.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 12, 2007)

wow it's way more affordable than the one that came out before it.  good move samsung.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 12, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Only US$545, that's really cheap IMO for a Dual Format Player. LG's Combo Player is $1100, and doesn't have all of the features of HD-DVD/Blu-Ray.  This is really cheap, and something I'd get.



Heh.

I'll take a $20 dvd player kthxbai.


----------

